# Automatische Spülung für Bogensiebfilter bauen



## hobbyfreund (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
Habe die Suche bemüht, konnte aber nur ältere Themen ohne Bilder und ohne für mich verständliche Info finden. Darum leg ich das Thema nochmal auf.

Ich habe einen Bogensiebfilter (Eigenbau , Siebgewebe ca. 33 x 40 cm, 300my)
Möchte mir jetzt eine automatische Spülung drunterbauen, da das Sieb 2 x am Tag gereinigt werden muss.
Es sollte natürlich preislich alles im Rahmen bleiben. Bin kein Krösus.

Hat das schon einer von Euch gemacht so eine Spülvorrichtung?

Meine Gedanken:
3 Wege könnten evt. klappen:
-Entweder per Rotation evt. mit Hilfe eines einfachen Rasendrehsprengers ( evt. spezielle Düsen montieren )
-oder per Rotation , verbauen von Rohr mit Düsen montiert auf einer Drehvorrichtung mit Lager.( aber wie genau , besonders das mit dem Lager)
-oder per Schwenk evt. mit Hilfe ein Rasenschwengsprengers ( evt. spezielle Düsen montieren )

Außerdem ist die Umsetzung des Sprühintervals ( ca. 1/2 - 1 Min. ca. 4 x am Tag ) mir noch ein Rätsel.

Gibt es da schon bei Euch Erfahrungswerte ?
Hat einer schon mal solches gebaut und teilt mit mir sein Wissen ?! So das ich meinen Weg finden kann.
Grüße Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Okt. 2017)

Sprüh Intervall würde ich versuchen über den Wasserstand zu regeln.


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2017)

Mach doch mal ein Foto, wenn es Eigenbau ist.
Aber im Grunde hatte ich auch schon solch einen Filter und habe ihn wieder verworfen bzw. ausgetauscht gegen einen belüfteten Schrägsitzsieb- Filter mit Korb für den Grobschmutz.
Ich war nicht zu frieden, mal war der Filterkuchen  trocken dann war er aus heiterem Himmel nass und alles ist geschwommen also habe ich den Filter gewechselt.
Bevor du Geld, Zeit und dir irgendwas zusammen bastelst gehe lieber einen erprobten Weg.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Frank,
Du wirst vermutlich einen Teil Deiner Fragen unter "SiFi Patrone" eher beantwortet bekommen. Mein zweiter Tipp zielt auf die Beiträge von Norbert (Geysi). 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen: es kostet sehr viel Energie, unter Wasser zu spülen. Darum gibt es hierzu wenig Projekte. Anders sieht es aus, wenn Du den Zulauf zum Bogensieb vor dem Spülvorgang unterbrichst. Dann kannst Du in den Trommelfilter-threads nach Infos zur Spülung suchen.


----------



## Michael H (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo

Ich denke du such'st sowas .....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neubau-siebfilter.6385/


----------



## Olli.P (2. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

guckst du im vorigen Beitragslink ab Seite 9, da geht's dann mit dem Rotator los.


----------



## hobbyfreund (2. Okt. 2017)

Danke euch, 
Was wird da denn für den Rotor für ein Lager verwendet? Ich meine die Art und Bezeichnung. Müßte ja ein pures Edelstahllager sein.
Welchen Düsen-Sprühwinkel würdet Ihr verwenden ? 90°, 180° ?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

das Kugellager gibbet günstig in der Bucht  ....... 

Düsen, ich glaub, min 180°oder doch nur 100 oder 120° 

Ich steuer meine Spülpumpe über eine Zeitschaltuhr für Hutschienenmontage an.
Bekommst auch in der Bucht ist 'ne Zamel, ich glaub ZCM11.


----------



## hobbyfreund (3. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Foto, wenn es Eigenbau ist.
> Aber im Grunde hatte ich auch schon solch einen Filter und habe ihn wieder verworfen bzw. ausgetauscht gegen einen belüfteten Schrägsitzsieb- Filter mit Korb für den Grobschmutz.
> Ich war nicht zu frieden, mal war der Filterkuchen  trocken dann war er aus heiterem Himmel nass und alles ist geschwommen also habe ich den Filter gewechselt.
> Bevor du Geld, Zeit und dir irgendwas zusammen bastelst gehe lieber einen erprobten Weg.


Dann hier mal Info zu meinem Siebfilter, ansonsten in meiner Signatur

                  Anhang anzeigen 192945


----------



## Olli.P (3. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

also mit dem Siebbogen kannst du schon mal eine Spülung vergessen. Da würde wenn, dann nur der Bereich der am nächsten am Rotator ist, ich sag mal frei gepustet.
Daher solltest du dir dann schon mal überlegen, ob du das Sieb auf einen geraden Rahmen montierst.
Wenn du das machst, sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## hobbyfreund (3. Okt. 2017)

OK ! 

Sieht schon überzeugend aus der "Rotator". 
Ich glaub ich verwerf die Idee mit einem Gartensprenger. Obwohl, für 5,- könnte man es doch mal probieren. Kupplung wäre auch schon da. Extra Düsen hab ich, könnte ich einbauen. 
Weil, die Fertigung des Gehäuses für das Lager des "Rotator" , ist nicht ohne. Metall sollte es schon sein, und find erst mal was Passendes mit dem Außenmaß des Lagers, innen. Und das Ganze dann auch noch dicht.

Sag mal , funktioniert das Lager eigentlich immer noch seit Fertigung ?


----------



## Olli.P (4. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

nö, habe das Kugellager bereits 2x getauscht. Aber bei dem Preis, ja nicht wirklich ein Beinbruch...................


----------



## hobbyfreund (24. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
Habe das Sieb komplett neu und gerade gemacht.
Habe den Rotator tatsächlich mit dem 5,- Drehrasensprenger und Gardena Sprühdüsen gebaut. 
Funktioniert bis jetzt top.


----------



## hobbyfreund (24. Juni 2018)

Jetzt nach weiteren 2 Monaten läuft es immer noch.
Irgendwann drehte der Sprenger nicht mehr.
Schlauch vom Rasensprenger abgesprungen : Ok, bei ca. 6 bar kann das mal passieren.
Und die selbstgebastelten Verbindungen der Gardena-Düsen wurden undicht.
Da mußte ich bei. 
Auch die original Düsenöffnungen des Sprengers, die mit Heißkleber gedichtet waren wurden von mir mit einem Lötkolben jetzt dicht geschmort.
Interval immer noch 6 Std. mit 30 sek. Spülung.
Wasser ist glasklar. Wartungsaufwand in Grenzen.
Also im Prinzip: TOP​


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde hatte ich auch schon solch einen Filter und habe ihn wieder verworfen bzw. ausgetauscht gegen einen belüfteten Schrägsitzsieb- Filter mit Korb für den Grobschmutz.


Mach mal ein paar Bilder wie das bei dir aus sieht wenn du da mal sauber machst, bitte auch von dem Korb für den Grobschmutz.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2018)

Gerne Totto!
  Der Korb.
Das Schrägsitzsieb mit Belüftung.
  
Hier ist noch mal ein Gesamt-Bild von dem Konstrukt.
  
Der Einlauf ist unten, T-Stück, Endkappe unten mit Luftanschluss, wirkt wie ein LH und unterstützt die Pumpen-Leistung.
Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin ist es bei Abwesenheit/Urlaub echt *******, denn es muss jeden Tag entnommen und gespült werden.
Ist nicht das Wahre.


----------



## hobbyfreund (24. Juni 2018)

Bei meiner Anlage ne Woche Urlaub kein Problem. Sollte nur mal täglich einer draufschauen obs ansich alles ok läuft. Oder 2 Wochen, dann sollte der Algenmist mal vom Sieb genommen werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> denn es muss jeden Tag entnommen und gespült werden.
> Ist nicht das Wahre.


Täglich ist wirklich etwas viel.


----------



## hobbyfreund (2. Mai 2020)

Wollt mal ein Update geben.
Jetzt nach 2 Jahren läuft das System immer noch mit dem ersten Rasensprenger. Allerdings nicht mehr so geschmiert wie zu Anfang. Da ist ja kein Kugellager drin sondern wahrscheinlich nur eine Teflonscheibe auf der die Teile drehen.
Wenn man den Rasensprenger mit der Hand dreht ist alles einwandfrei. Wenn er jedoch mit ca. 6 bar Druck dreht, dadurch das Drehteil ein wenig nach oben gedrückt wird (wohl notwendiges Spiel), dann gehts 2 Runden fix und dann wird es zäh, sehr zäh bis zum Stillstand.
Insgesamt 2 Löcher horizontal in die Dreharme als Wasserstrahl-Antrieb haben Abhilfe geschaffen. So dreht er erst schnell, wird dann zäh, aber das ist genau passend. Spritzzeit jetzt ca. 10 sek. alle 4 Std.
Ich lass den Schmodder jetzt auf dem Sieb liegen ( Sieb ist nicht so schräg das der Schmodder von sich aus runtergleitet ). Hat sich herausgestellt, das diese Barriere dem vorhandenen Wasserabfluss zurück in den Schnutzwasserbereich entgegenwirkt. So letztendlich zu mehr Durchfluss durch das Sieb in den Bioteil führt.

Wartungsaufwand wenn es läuft ca. :  ab und zu nachschauen ob alles funst, ansonsten ca alle 3 Wochen den Schmodder mit der Hand entfernen.

Also ehrlich, für ca. keine 10 eur Anschaffungskosten für den Rotor, glaube unschlagbar.
Kann ich für ein gepumptes/teilgepumtes System empfehlen wenn man wirklich nicht viel investieren möchte und den Wartungsaufwand recht niedrig halten will mittels automatischer Filtersieb-Spülung. Und die sollte m.M. nach sein, ansonsten kanns sehr zeitaufwendig werden


----------



## hobbyfreund (7. Mai 2022)

Nochmal ein Update
Das System funktioniert grundsätzlich.
Allerdings funktioniert die Drehbarkeit des Sprengers nur begrenzt.
Der Drehkopf ist auf Gummidichtscheibe / Teflonscheibe/ Gummidichtscheibe gelagert.
Diese Konstruktion verschleißt mit der Zeit und die Drehbarkeit nimmt merklich ab.
Abhilfe gibt ein ( oder mehrere ) zusätzliches horizontales Loch im Dreharm als Antrieb.
Aber auch das hilft nur temporär. Irgendwann muss der Drehkopf erneuert werden.

Ich habe jetzt neu gebaut. Habe die original abnehmbaren Dreharme entfernt und PVC Rohrstücke aufgesetzt. Passte bestens.
Statt den vorher verwendeten eingebauten Gardena Düsen habe ich jetzt einfach viele 0,5 mm Löcher in Reihe in die Arme und den Drehkopf gebohrt.
Mit den anliegenden ca 5,8 bar Spühldruck bekomme ich mit viel weniger Aufwand auch so das Sieb von unten , auch bei laufender Teichpumpe, durchspült.


----------



## PeBo (8. Mai 2022)

Hallo Frank, 
hast du keine Bedenken, dass sich die winzigen Löcher zusetzen?

Ich benutze ja auch ein Bogensiebfilter, welches sich automatisch reinigt, allerdings durch Entnahme mit einem gesteuerten Nasssauger. Für den ab und zu auftretenden klebrigen Schmutz, welcher dann nicht von alleine abrutscht, habe ich allerdings auch eine Sprühdüse im Einsatz. Diese wird prozessorgesteuert für 10 Sekunden eingeschaltet. Vorher schaltet die Teichpumpe ab, dann eine kurze Pause damit das Wasser abfließen kann. Dann schaltet die Spülpumpe ein und nach 6 Sekunden für 1,3 Sekunden dann der Nasssauger dazu. Das funktioniert hervorragend und ich habe keine Arbeit mehr damit, außer dass ich den Behälter von meinem Nasssauger alle paar Tage entleeren muss.

Meine Flachdüse hat sich anfangs auch mal zugesetzt. Da hatte sich sogar einmal ein Kischkern vor die Düse gesetzt. Die Düse hat einen circa 10mm x 3mm breiten Schlitz! Deshalb würde ich mir an deiner Stelle Sorgen machen, dass die 0,5mm Löcher verstopfen. Da würde ja schon ein großes Sandkorn reichen.

Übrigens, seitdem ich eine Gardena Regenfasspumpe als Spülpumpe einsetze ist meine Düse immer frei. Die Pumpe hat allerdings auch ein Edelstahlsieb vor der Ansaugfläche, da wird jetzt nichts größeres mehr angesaugt.

Falls dich mein automatisch abreinigender Bogensiebfilter interessiert, habe ich hier für dich den passenden Link.

Gruß Peter


----------



## hobbyfreund (8. Mai 2022)

Die Löcher in 1mm hatte ich schon im Dreharm davor. Da setzte sich nichts zu. 
Mal schauen wie s mit 0,5 mm ist.
Ich sauge das Spülwasser aus dem IBC dem Helix mit dem gefilterten Wasser. Ich habe auch ein Edelstahlkorb vor dem Einsaugende mit Rücklaufstop.
Das funzte bisher sehr gut mit der Tiefbrunnenpumpe. Die sieht zwar nicht stylisch aus ist aber richtig geil und hat Bumbs.
5,8 bar am Dreharm. 
Grüße Frank

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 8. Mai 2022

PeBo: hab mir mal dein Thema angeschaut. Respekt.
Das scheint aber wohl nur mit einen original Bogensieb zu klappen, da es sich wohl nicht zusetzt in der Fläche.
Ich habe nur Edelstahlgewebe in Meterware verbaut.
Das setzt sich durch den Biofilm beizeiten komplett zu und muss regelmäßig, vorzugsweise von unter dem Sieb, gespült werden.
Den Dreck auf dem Sieb lasse ich mittlerweile liegen bzw. entferne den nur sporadisch mal, da es einen Wasserstau auf dem Sieb verursacht, der dem Durchfluß durchs Sieb wegen Druckerhöhung dann fördert.
Ansonsten läuft der Dreck durch eine Rinne evt ab und wird in einen Netz über der Pumpenkammer aufgefangen. Wasser läuft in Pumpenkammer.
Ohne die regelmäßige flächige Unterspülung würde allerdings die gesamte Anlage nicht funktionieren.


----------

